# Castlevania Chronology?



## Pyrofyr (May 31, 2008)

Okay, so I plan on going ahead and playing all of the Castlevania games. My main reason is that I'm not a fan of vampires, and many have told me that this will indeed make me a fan, and if this won't, nothing will.

However, if I'm going ot play this whole series I'm going to do this right, but my main problem is chronology, which seems to screwed up, I've checked Wikipedia which seems so random, and I've checked the English site, which neglects many of them.

I'm trying to sure the most recent remakes possible, and I don't have access to a PlayStation1/2/Xbox so for now that's out (My PC is too crap to emulate it probably too...)

Well this is my current list, but I'm sure it's off (I gathered it from wikipedia, and a few other sources)

Castlevania (NES Remake) - Game Boy Advance
Castlevania II: Simon's Quest - NES
Castlevania III: Dracula's Curse - NES
Castlevania: The Adventure - Game Boy Color
Castlevania II: Belmont's Revenge - Game Boy Color
Super Castlevania IV - SNES
Castlevania Bloodlines - Genesis
Castlevania: Dracula X - SNES
Castlevania Legends - Game Boy
Castlevania: Circle of The Moon - Game Boy Advance
Castlevania: Harmony of Dissonance - Game Boy Advance
Castlevania: Aria of Sorrow - Game Boy Advance
Castlevania: Dawn of Sorrow - Nintendo DS
Castlevania: Portrait of Ruin - Nintendo DS
Castlevania: Order of Ecclesia - Nintendo DS (Soon to come)


My main concern is that this seems to be more or less the release list, is this also the actual way they should be played? Is there a best order, is it the order of availability or not?

I do have an N64, but I have a feeling that finding the games somewhere will be a mission from hell.


----------



## Ryupower (May 31, 2008)

Pyrofyr said:
			
		

> Okay, so I plan on going ahead and playing all of the Castlevania games. My main reason is that I'm not a fan of vampires, and many have told me that this will indeed make me a fan, and if this won't, nothing will.
> 
> However, if I'm going ot play this whole series I'm going to do this right, but my main problem is chronology, which seems to screwed up, I've checked Wikipedia which seems so random, and I've checked the English site, which neglects many of them.
> 
> ...



this it alto better

1094:Lament of Innocence
1476racula's Curse
1479 Curse of Darkness
1576:Adventure
1591:Belmont's Revenge
1691:Castlevania
1698:Simon's Quest
1748:Harmony of Dissonance 
1792 Dracula X
1797:Symphony of the Night
1800srder of Ecclesia
1830: Circle of The Moon
1444:Legacy of Darkness
1852:Castlevania 64
1971:Bloodlines
1944ortrait of Ruin 
2035:Aria of Sorrow 
2036awn of Sorrow

i got all this from the Portrait of Ruin gift set (that gamestop had)
and Nintendo power mag(new one (july, 10 pages on the new gam

nes games:
1879:Castlevania
1988:Castlevania II:Simon's Quest
1990:Castlevania IIracula's Curse

GB games
1889:Castlevania:The Adventure
1991:Castlevania:Belmont's Revenge
1998:Castlevania:Legends 


16-bit(snes,PC-Engine Super CD,Genesis
1991:Super Castlevania(snes)
1993racula X:Rondo of blood(PC-Engine Super CD)
1994:Castlevania Bloodlines(Genesis)
1995:Castlevania Dracula X

PS1:
1997:Castlevania:Symphony of the Night
2001:Castlevania Chronicles

N64
1999:Castlevania
1999:Castlevania:Legacy of Darkness

PS2:
2003:Castlevania:Lament of Innocence
2005:Castlevania:Curse of Darkness

GBA:
2001:Castlevania:Circle of The Moon
2002:Castlevania:Harmony of Dissonance
2003:Castlevania:Aria of Sorrow 

DS:
2005awn of Sorrow
2006ortrait of Ruin
...........
2008/9rder of Ecclesia


Arcade
1988: Haunted Castle


----------



## Hadrian (May 31, 2008)

You forgot the prequel to Order of Ecclesia, Order of Shadows:
http://www.konamimobile.com/gamedetail.aspx?rkw=castle
Not great though.

Also Akumaj? Dracula X Chi no Rondo aka Rondo of Blood which took place in 1792.  It was on PC Engine and one of the best Castlevanias there is.  Only in Japanese but there are fan translations.

The game was remade on Super Nintendo as Dracula X, it had the same story but different levels and wasn't anywhere near as good.  The game was also on PSP as part as The Dracula X Chronicles.


----------



## Pyrofyr (May 31, 2008)

Thank you VERY much to both of you, that's exactly what I was looking for Ryu, but it seems that it wasn't on the net (Although Wikipedia makes 'reference' to it)

Time to re-order them and put a list up somewhere on my DS in a text file :3


----------



## Goloki (Jun 8, 2008)

Dunno if it's of any use right now, but you also have this nice official timeline up to PoR ^^


----------



## Ryupower (Jun 8, 2008)

Goloki said:
			
		

> Dunno if it's of any use right now, but you also have this nice official timeline up to PoR ^^



that what I used for it
i have that FULL GIFT set


----------



## Rayder (Jun 8, 2008)

Here's a good one:

http://castlevania.wikia.com/wiki/Castlevania_timeline


----------

